# Real Media Player alternative?



## Ugg (Mar 16, 2003)

Is there an alternative to Real Media's Player?  VLC will play WMVs which is way cool because I don't like having Bill's stuff on my computer.  I'm not so sure that I like Real's privacy policy and would rather not have their software on my computer but do I have a choice?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2003)

AFAIK, no. I haven't found any. So I simply don't see any real - files with my Mac. Real's policies suck so I don't want to give them even y hotmail spam account. Oh - I got an email last year - they were telling my windows version of Realplayer was outdated and I needed a new. After not using windows for a long long time...


----------



## edX (Mar 17, 2003)

real recently (about a couple of months ago i think) released their code. why nobody has built an alternative yet is beyond me. 

the bigger question remains, why do people insist upon making their files wmp or real and not offering a QT version?


----------



## Randman (Mar 17, 2003)

> the bigger question remains, why do people insist upon making their files wmp or real and not offering a QT version?


Why do people insist on using Wintels and making their computer purchases from Dells rather than going for an Apple brand? That's the bigger question.


----------



## powermac (Mar 17, 2003)

I understand that Real own the copyrights to the .rm extension as Apple and M$ own their respected file formats. EdX makes a great point about why people don't use QT. It is superior to the others, in my opinion. 
Are they any apps will let one convert on format to another?


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 17, 2003)

I tried to look for the converters at versiontracker... found nothing.


----------



## Pengu (Mar 17, 2003)

Apparently Cleaner can do it, but I tried it in Cleaner 6, and it just failed to open the .ra file...


----------



## xyle_one (Mar 19, 2003)

i have been looking (not that hard mind you) for something to convert about 6gigs worth of south park .rm & .ram files into something usable. i have found one app for windows that didn't work. is there really nothing out there that will do it??


----------



## tommyv (Mar 20, 2003)

Player for OS X:

MplayerOSX (doesn't work with *all* .rm files though)

mplayerosx.sf.net


Converter for windows that *works*

EO Video

www.eo-video.com


HTH

Tommy


----------



## Ugg (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks tommyv, it did work for a couple of files but not all of them.


----------

